# WD External 1.5TB Hard drive for sale



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Not really a hunting/fishing classified ad. 
Guessing it will be seen better here for anyone interested?

Got this for Christmas, unopened.
Too big for my needs, only need a smaller portable to back up a laptop...
$75.00 includes shipping, or local pickup; Wellston.

PM OK

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Elements-External-WDBAAU0015HBK-NESN/dp/B002QEBMBY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293548722&sr=8-1"]Amazon.com: Western Digital WD Elements 1.5 TB USB 2.0 Desktop External Hard Drive WDBAAU0015HBK-NESN: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31pqfG8%[email protected]@[email protected]@31pqfG8%2BefL[/ame]

.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

jimp said:


> Not really a hunting/fishing classified ad.
> 
> .


That's OK, it's not really posted with the ads....
:lol:
Sounds like a great price though.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

sfw1960 said:


> That's OK, it's not really posted with the ads....
> :lol:
> Sounds like a great price though.


Costs -20% restock fee and freight to ship it back...PITA, :sad:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

If I didn't have a 1TB + a 500GB inside this machine PLUS a 1TB external along with another 320GB + 250 GB externals - I would take it off your hands...
Might as well just use it unless you can get a buyer.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

_Sold!_ 

Thanks for the inquiries.

Now if I can just get the Dump Truck/Double plow sold.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=19418


----------

